# "Easy Walk" harness vs. Cesar's Illusion Collar



## 471 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi! I'm a newby to this forum and to Vizslas in general. I adopted Hannah from a Vizsla rescue group 4 months ago - she's 3 1/2 years old and SO adorable :-*. I lost my beloved chocolate lab mix, Chloe, last Memorial Day. She was going on 13 and we both learned a lot about dog training, so I'm not a newby in that respect. Anyway, I bike Hannah when weather permits and I'm thinking about buying a new training collar or halter to keep her from pulling and to train her to heel properly when walking. I currently use either a pinch collar or a Gentle Leader, but don't really like either one when biking. Has anyone tried both the Easy Walk harness and the Illusion collar and can comment?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Thought this might interest you.
It's not really an answer to your question but it might help you in your decision.

Good luck.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,554.0.html


----------



## chablis (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi I am t new to the forum but I have tried the illusion collar
on Poppy V
and its not for us .. The Halti works to an extent but she can still pull a bit ..she is very head s tong I am looking at the K9 bridle from 
k9bridle.com
at the moment does anyone have any comments on this product 
... 
Further to my last comment ..I purchased the k9 bridle ..and to anyone having problems with pulling this is highly recommended .. its like a dream no pulling you are in total control.. there is total comfort for both vizsla and walker .. its soft no hard edges ..leaves no marks and looks good .. to anyone with pulling issues get a k9 bridle from k9bridles.com..


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

I have no experience biking V's. but I use a prong/pinch on my dobe. There are contraption you can add to your bike to reduce/absorb pulling from your dog. My dobe is very respectful of the pinch and doesn't even think about making the leash taut when it's on, so it works for us...doesn't mean it will work for you and your pup though! The best bet is trial and error with something like this in my opinion.


----------

